# They're Back!!!!!



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

After a few slower than usual hunts, I think some new birds finally arrived. I was covered in pintails all day, and they were decoying great. I had my 2 pintails right off the bat so I had to sit back and enjoy the show after that. The hen canvasback was not the intended target, I was trying to get the drake that was out front, but man do those things fly fast. I shot at the lead drake and hit the last bird, ooops! The greenheads came right into the spread, cupped and committed. I didn't finish off with a limit today, but that's okay. I was trying to get 2 more greenheads and passed on a few other ducks that could have filled the limit. It was good to see more ducks again and get the dog some work.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pinnies are definitely in. they were the majority of the birds we saw this past friday, gaddies were also pretty thick. nice birds!!!


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice! Glad to hear the birds are moving


----------



## Mud (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't wait for this weekend it's going to be a long work week come on Saturday oh well just more time for more birds to come in


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

yes there are some birds in. looks like we are going to get some ice by next week. to bad on the drake can..


----------



## fishnducks311 (Nov 9, 2010)

Those are some good looking drakes! I think I am going to try tomorrow


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Good work. Nice to see Hagen back in action!


----------



## duckkiller29 (Oct 7, 2010)

As long as they don't pull the bords at farminton bay we'll be good


----------

